# Wed (sore back) trip.



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

We got up early, loaded the Tub-Boat up and headed out, cool North wind was good, then went over to Ft Mcree and grabbed up a load and a half of lill LY's and Sardines and headed out. I figured I would get a ruby or 2 at the spot for some Reef Donkeys. We get to the spot and get setup for the Mingo shuffle and the wife dialed them in and starts getting some nice footballs we throw back the little ones. I get a ruby and put him down and wait, the reel starts singing, I grab it and it is fighting like mad so I think I got a Donkey..... nope big ole Jack. then later a shark..... them a king..... then bones. It didn't happen maybe next time. The ole 20k Saragossa did a great job. We went home with 18 Mingos and a smile on our faces. To all the super nice charter Captains that were fishing next to us and around great group of folks everyone had a good time. :thumbsup:


9 miles out.
83ft of water.
Super clear.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a good size jack... Glad ya'll came home with some eats...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thx Jason, I hope to see you post some fishing stuff soon as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great fighters those jacks are...


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice day! I am itchin to get out


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hebegb again said:


> Nice day! I am itchin to get out



You should with a boat like that!!!











Realtor said:


> great fighters those jacks are...


I thought about ole Jim when that dang 8ft Bull Shark was circling the boat, I even hooked a bone and the shark was on top fining throwing water everywhere going after the bone, I had to reel as fast as I could because the bone made a bee line for the boat, I even said Ima need a bigger boat, (nobody laughed).


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

I've been watching for a new report to pop up hoping to see some reef donkeys. Looks like you had a good day regardless. I'm trying to find a chance to get back down and try to get my first AJ.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

One of the Charter boats that was fishing next to me was in a super nice (americat) I think and one guy on the boat got hooked up on a reef donkey but only got a head back, he got sharked.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

See, this is what I was talking about! HAHAHA


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im the guy that got the bobo from you. We only got one keeper AJ today but the mingo bite was incredible (cleaning 50 mingo and a handful of lanes isnt fun) and between the dang jack crevalle and cudas today on every wreck I stopped at, it was hard to get a bait to the AJ. 

Heck we had a hard time getting ruby lips because the mingo were so thick!! Usually its the other way around!

The guy in the Ameracat is Kenny BTW.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We’re gonna give it a try on Friday. I haven’t been in a month so I’m really looking forward to it. I totally suck at finding mingo so hopefully I’ll get lucky this time.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Im the guy that got the bobo from you. We only got one keeper AJ today but the mingo bite was incredible (cleaning 50 mingo and a handful of lanes isnt fun) and between the dang jack crevalle and cudas today on every wreck I stopped at, it was hard to get a bait to the AJ.
> 
> Heck we had a hard time getting ruby lips because the mingo were so thick!! Usually its the other way around!
> 
> The guy in the Ameracat is Kenny BTW.



Dang dude, I didn't know that was you. It was nice to finally meet ya. I love your boat tons of fishing room. Nice AJ.

Was a fun day. That is the farthest out I go in my 19. I couldn't get over how clear the water is.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Old big head !! Nice job Dude!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Dude ! A good box of mingos makes some fine dinners ! I fried up some day before yesterday and they sure were good !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will see you out there Russ.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang dude, I didn't know that was you. It was nice to finally meet ya. I love your boat tons of fishing room. Nice AJ.
> 
> Was a fun day. That is the farthest out I go in my 19. I couldn't get over how clear the water is.


Nice meeting you! I love the boat but it might be for sale soon, Im still up in the air. I just want more range so I can hit the floaters.

Man, pick you a nice day and RUN. I use to take a 15' boston whaler out 20 miles or so. On the right days its very doable.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice meeting you! I love the boat but it might be for sale soon, Im still up in the air. I just want more range so I can hit the floaters.
> 
> Man, pick you a nice day and RUN. I use to take a 15' boston whaler out 20 miles or so. On the right days its very doable.





I know but I am new to this boat stuff so I am more cautious. LOL when I first got the boat I thought joe pattie was way out. I fished the pier to long.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We got out today in that slop! Killed a decent box of fish. Found the mingo finally. JD, I found out today that my son’s fishing partner is your neighbor. He went out with us today. Great kid who really knows his way around the boat.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief it was ruff out there today. Glad you got some red footballs spoony.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Good grief it was ruff out there today. Glad you got some red footballs spoony.


Did you get out? I swear some of them rogue waves were pushing 5-6’.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jspooney said:


> Did you get out? I swear some of them rogue waves were pushing 5-6’.



No way, I was looking at the beach web cam and shaking my head.


----------

